# Do I need to Unroot?



## shinkou87 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm swapping phones with someone else and I was wondering if I would need to unroot my phone before we both go to the Verizon store and get service on our phones.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

It wouldn't hurt, but it's not inherently necessary. They don't actually need to use your phone's operating system to do the switch. Having said that, it's dependent on your store. The one in my hometown is really open and accepting of rooting, and they've switched phones on my plan before (all of the phones on the plan are rooted). However, if your store isn't as accepting, it wouldn't be too hard to unroot, or, if you're on su 3.x, just send it into ghostmode while you're at the store. If you want to make sure nothing bad happens, yeah, throw your device back to stock before the switch. But, in my experience, it's not that big of a deal.

tl;dr: do what feels right.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

+1 on Ghostmode. Its the perfect lazy way to get over on those VZN reps


----------



## shinkou87 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sorry but what's Ghostmode?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. Ghostmode is an option in the settings of the new superuser app (superuser 3.x). It removes all traces of the app from your drawer (and maybe your homescreens?), and you can access the app using a special dialer-code which you can customize in the app. Handy for making it difficult for people to mess with your su settings, or for fooling people into thinking you haven't rooted. Having said that, if you're on an AOSP ROM, Ghostmode is of little consequence since you can't get AOSP-based without rooting 

All the best,

-HG


----------

